# Horse racing



## chips34 (Jul 15, 2011)

My friend has dish with the horse racing package..... He has it for about a year now but called me the other day with a question..... He is getting his normal tv but the channels now just jump right over all the racing channels...... I would think if the dish had moved he would be getting a channel error like looking for signal......I told him to do a check switch to see if all the satellites show up...... I didn't here bad yet so maybe it worked......


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

chips34,

He probably has changed his channel preference that doesn't include that channel. Have him manually input the channel number 231, if RFDTV or 404, if Horse Racing TV. If the channel comes up, have him press the Guide button on his remote until My Channels displays in the banner at the top of the TV screen. If this doesn't fix the problem, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## chips34 (Jul 15, 2011)

They told me they put in the four digit number and it just skips over the whole range of the horse racing package, maybe I'll have to stop and see..... They didn't call me in the last few days so maybe it's working....... Sometimes it's very simple... Last time they were on the wrong input....thanks


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Please let me know if you need further assistance. Thanks.


----------

